# Kohler 20HP Engine Won't Run



## Nat Wheatley (Apr 4, 2010)

I have 5 year old Craftsman Riding Mower with a Kohler 20HP Engine that's not running well. The only way that I can can get it to start, is to squirt some starting fluid into the carburetor, fully choked it will continue to run. As soon as I 'un-choke' it, it cuts out. 

Any thoughts on what the issue is? Not knowing much about engines, it would seem it's not getting adequate fuel, but I'm not sure where to start troubleshooting.

Thanks.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Carb needs cleaning. Varnish has clogged some passages. But since it does run, first get a can of Seafoam at your local auto parts store. If the gas in the tank has been setting there all winter, drain the tank (use it in your car) and fill with fresh gas. (todays gas is only good for 30 days). Mix the Seafoam at 2oz. per gallon. Start and run the engine for 1/2 hour. It should gradually run better depending on how much varnish there is.


----------



## Nat Wheatley (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks very much for the reply. I'll do as you've said. Should I also replace the fuel filter? 

Thanks again.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Nat Wheatley said:


> Thanks very much for the reply. I'll do as you've said. Should I also replace the fuel filter?
> 
> Thanks again.


That wouldn't hurt and the time to do it is when the gas is drained from the tank. Also, make sure you get the correct filter. A filter that has too much restriction can cause problems. Get the model & code numbers off the engine, then go here to find the correct gas filter.

http://www.kohlerengines.com/home.htm


----------



## mrdrywall (Apr 5, 2010)

Best to drain them when winterizing Nat,then that gas won't turn to varnish on you.


----------



## edward spens (Aug 5, 2007)

does this have the fluid pump on it? I had one with tank in the back, had filter in the line the line was bad from there to the carb


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

indypower said:


> That wouldn't hurt and the time to do it is when the gas is drained from the tank. Also, make sure you get the correct filter. A filter that has too much restriction can cause problems. Get the model & code numbers off the engine, *then go here to find the correct gas filter*.
> 
> http://www.kohlerengines.com/home.htm


This is true, I've found Kohlers to be persnickety about the fuel filter, get Kohler's fuel filter, oftentimes the little white one.


----------



## Nat Wheatley (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks very much for the posts.

Nat


----------

